# jeep cherokee/ xj with lift??



## duramax-king (Oct 29, 2009)

hey guys, i was wondering how would a 1984 jeep xj/ cherokee handel a plow, currently looking for a off road truck, and was wondering could i plow with it ( nothing commercial just my driveway and maybe a few neighbours)? it's a 1984 jeep xj 4'' lift 4.0 engine and auto tranny, and thing to look out for on these aswell?


----------

